# Smallest Fish?



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm looking to put some fish in my 3 gallon aquarium, and I want them to be small community fish. 

I was thinking of getting Dwarf Emerald Green Eye Rasboras, I read they get to 3/4 of an inch.

Are there any others 1 inch or smaller?

I really would like to get Green Neon Tetras but can't find them online, anyone else know where to get them online?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Try Heterandria formosa, aka 'least killifish', and 'midget livebearer'. It's a small livebearer, very suitable for small planted tanks, peaceful too - it's too small to be a threat to any other fish. If you live anywhere in/near Florida, they're native to the area.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The recently described Stout Infantfish is the world's smallest (and lightest) vertebrate species. The largest specimen captured to date is a gravid female that is 8.4 mm in standard length and weighs about 1 mg. Bet you can get a nice population of those in 3gal.


----------



## brianclaw (May 17, 2005)

What about a couple of Boraras Merahs? They stay at about 15mm max...


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I saw some time back at my lfs a tetra labled ember tetra that only got to an inch.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Mosquito rasboras (Boraras brigittae).


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have both the Boraras merah's and brigittae's and they would be beautiful in a small planted tank.


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

Ember Tetras are very small and pretty fish. Nice orangy gold color.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Some one is going to say it so it might as well be me... How about Endlers?

Another favorite of mine are Sparkling Gouramis.

Epiplatys Annulatus, Clown Killies are pretty cool too. I believe they stay pretty small. I've read they get 4cm but I've never seen them bigger than 2cm. Most are closer to 1-1.5 cm.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Gumby said:


> Some one is going to say it so it might as well be me... How about Endlers?


Maybe it's just me, but my Endlers didn't do well at all in a smaller tank. They are thriving in the bigger tanks (20 - 30 gallon), but in the smaller tanks they just didn't look like happy, healthy fish, and eventually died.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Burmese Lemon Rasboro


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

Microrasbora nana still gets too large and boisterous for nanos. I would go for Boraras, Pgymy gouramis or bumblebee gobies. Rasbora dorsiocellata ain't bad choice either.


----------



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

summitwynds said:


> Ember Tetras are very small and pretty fish. Nice orangy gold color.


Can you buy these online any where? I've looked and can't find them.

I want to get some green neon tetras too.


----------



## fishnutnut (Dec 19, 2005)

Just read about these guys long finned white clouds(Tanicthys albonubes) grow to just over an inch very bright ang great colors


----------

